# Chevelle SS



## vvwca (Dec 29, 2012)

As my first tech question, let me ask if it is possible to reproduce the correct wheel covers and engine for my attempt at a 1965 Chevelle Super Sport.

I have the Revell "Z16" kit, which seems to be the only version available for the '65 SS, and I also have the Model Garage detail set, which is very nice. The Z16 kit has the wheel covers and '396' engine specific to that car (of which only 201 were produced in the real world) but I am trying to duplicate the 327 V-8 and the stock Super Sport wheel covers which were sold with my real Chevelle (see photo).

It appears that there is a "3-in-1" Chevelle Station Wagon kit available, which may have the engine and wheel covers that are pretty close, but I'd rather not drop another $30 for a complete kit (95% of which would be wasted) if I can avoid it. Maybe somebody here has built the Wagon as a custom or race car, and still has and would be willing to sell the stock parts I am looking for.

Otherwise, are there parts sets still available? I remember as a kid in the 60s it was possible to get these from AMT or Revell, but maybe that is a thing of the past. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Let me check my parts stash, I recall having some like that. I found some! The chrome is a bit worn, but there yours for the taking! They have just a bow tie in the center though.


----------



## vvwca (Dec 29, 2012)

Your offer is very kind. I have sent PM.


----------



## vvwca (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks to Jeff (dge467) for the wheel covers!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

That looks 1:1!!!!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

The Chevelle looks great! The hubcaps have a nice shine to them now! Glad I could help!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks nice!


----------

